# Modest Gear - Great Results



## Robboesan (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi,

I have been using my old Canon 1D mk 1 with a Sigma 15-30mm zoom again. The results are outstanding for this modest gear (for today at least)

Post your results with old or "shitty" equipment too. I would love to see them

Here is my work btw: http://robertlnpdg.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 21, 2013)

I found this oldie but goodie, taken in 2002 with my D30 (not to be confused with the much more modern 30D) and the 28-135 IS Lens. It was taken on the train from Chur to Sainkt Mortiz.


----------



## aj1575 (Aug 21, 2013)

For examples from my flickr stream all shoot with my EOS 350D and different lenses: 
1. Buildings shot with EF-S 10-22 some PP
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aj1575/7996996191/#
2. Sport-Show indoor shot with 70-200mm f4 IS 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aj1575/5242073692/#
3. Concert with 50mm f1.4
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aj1575/3852057375/#
4. Flower against sun with EF-S 10-22mm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aj1575/4682989292/#


----------

